# Gehts auch ohne ESD?

## tzzaetaynzz

hallo an alle,

gehts auch ohne esd? ich setzte gnome als desktopumgebung ein.

natuerlich wünsche ich mir auch sound unter gnome.

bis heute streame ich wohl alles ueber esd.

nun ist es so das esd so circa alle 15min haengt.

habe mir schon ein skript gebaut um esd "schnell" an start zu bekommen.

naja. :think: 

ich habe kernel 2.6.17, gnome 2.14.0, ein

```
Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
```

und diese module geladen:

```
snd_intel8x0           32221  3

snd_ac97_codec         92257  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2625  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_dummy           4165  0

snd_seq_oss            32705  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7745  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53553  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9037  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            40017  0

snd_mixer_oss          17729  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                83781  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              24517  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    55237  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10017  2 snd

snd_page_alloc         10569  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
```

gibt es eine moeglichkeit mit alsa, also den kernel hoechstpersoenlich zu bitte,

sich um das multiplexen der audiostreams zu kuemmern?

gerne lese ich auch dazue ein howto. danke.  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

-esd als Useflag setzten, wenn es nicht schon ist. Wenn du es erst setzen musst, dann emerge -avND world. Das erstmal um die Abhängigkeiten zu minimieren. Unter 

System->Einstellungen->Audio unter dem Reiter Klänge das Häkchen bei Mischen von Klängen per Software (ESD) entfernen. Schon wird beim nächsten Gnome-Start ESD nicht mitgestartet. Dadurch muss man auf die Systemklänge verzichten, aber wenn man die nicht braucht, ist es kein Beinbruch  :Wink: 

Deinstallieren kannste ihn leider nicht, da esound (esd) eine direkte Abhängigkeit von gnome-base/control-center ist. Deinstalliert man es, ist kein Zugriff auf System->Einstellungen->Audio mehr möglich.

Anmerkung: Setze gnome-light 2.16 ein

Hab ich auch mal in folgenden Artikel übernommen: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/GDM_und_GNOME

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> -esd als Useflag setzten, wenn es nicht schon ist. Wenn du es erst setzen musst, dann emerge -avD world. Das erstmal um die Abhängigkeiten zu minimieren. Unter 
> 
> System->Einstellungen->Audio unter dem Reiter Klänge das Häkchen bei Mischen von Klängen per Software (ESD) entfernen. Schon wird beim nächsten Gnome-Start ESD nicht mitgestartet. Dadurch muss man auf die Systemklänge verzichten, aber wenn man die nicht braucht, ist es kein Beinbruch 
> 
> Deinstallieren kannste ihn leider nicht, da esound (esd) eine direkte Abhängigkeit von gnome-base/control-center ist. Deinstalliert man es, ist kein Zugriff auf System->Einstellungen->Audio mehr möglich.
> ...

 

Besser emerge -avND world  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

jo stimmt, habs reineditiert. -D mit -N verwechselt  :Wink: 

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

danke euch für die tips.

werde die gleich probieren.

----------

## hoschi

ESD? WTF?

Das wird seit Jahren nicht mehr verwendet! Weil es genauso wie ARTs ein absoluter Krampf ist!

ALSA übernimmt das Mischen bei Soundkarten die kein Hardware Mixing können (eigentlich nicht zu fassen dass gerade Laptop-Hersteller heute immer noch so miserable Soundkarten verbauen) schon seit der Einführung von Kernel-2.6, alle gängingen Anwendungen die auf Gstreamer, Mplayer, Xine, SDL oder OpenAL zurückgreifen müssen damit Problemlos klar kommen. Lediglich bei Gnome selbst scheint man irgendwo in der der Kreidezeit herumzugammeln, ESD wurde ja immer noch nicht aus Gnome entfernt. Aber bei Gnome wundert mich sowieso nichts mehr   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hilfe! Das letzte mal als ESD noch gezuckt hat war 2000. Das Projekt ist nicht klinisch tot, sondern schon verwest.

----------

## spirou

Gibt's ALSA auch für *BSD?

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ESD? WTF?
> 
> Das wird seit Jahren nicht mehr verwendet! Weil es genauso wie ARTs ein absoluter Krampf ist!
> 
> ALSA übernimmt das Mischen bei Soundkarten die kein Hardware Mixing können (eigentlich nicht zu fassen dass gerade Laptop-Hersteller heute immer noch so miserable Soundkarte verbauen) schon seit der Einführung von Kernel-2.6, alle gängingen Anwendungen die auf Gstreamer, Mplayer, Xine, SDL oder OpenAL zurückgreifen müssen damit Problemlos klar kommen. Lediglich bei Gnome selbst scheint man irgendwo in der der Kreidezeit herumzugammeln, ESD wurde ja immer noch nicht aus Gnome entfernt. Aber bei Gnome wundert mich sowieso nichts mehr  
> ...

 

Und Alsa übernimmt das Mischen auch erst, wenn man es mit Dmix eingerichtet hat. Nun verklicker mal als Anbieter eines anfängerfreundlichen WMs einem Linux-Dau, wie er Dmix einrichten zu hat. Weiterhin verbreite nicht Unwahrheiten, die letzte Version (0.2.37) ist vom 31.01.07. Naja eigentlich heißt es "Don't feed the Trolls", weil dein Post ist ein Trollpost *plonk* Aber nun kannst du uns ja mal aufklären, was an Arts bzw. ESD ein "Krampf" ist.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Gibt's ALSA auch für *BSD?

 

Der Name Advanced Linux Sound Architecture sagt schon das Gegenteil aus  :Wink: 

Zurück zum Thema, also die Deinstalltion von esound bewirkt, dass der gnome-settings-dämon nicht startet.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ESD? WTF?
> 
> Das wird seit Jahren nicht mehr verwendet! Weil es genauso wie ARTs ein absoluter Krampf ist!

 Und wie gebe ich ohne ESD bei Gnome Systemklänge aus?

----------

## spirou

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Name Advanced Linux Sound Architecture sagt schon das Gegenteil aus 
> 
> 

 

Eben. Das ist vermutlich ein Grund, warum esd noch verwendet wird. Das war eher so als kleiner Denkschubs bezüglich des Postings davor gedacht (Tellerrand und so)  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   ESD? WTF?
> 
> Das wird seit Jahren nicht mehr verwendet! Weil es genauso wie ARTs ein absoluter Krampf ist! Und wie gebe ich ohne ESD bei Gnome Systemklänge aus?

 

Ganz ehrlich: Gar nicht

Aber wegem dem Login/Logout-Sound installier ich mir sowas grausames nicht. Uebrigens muss man DMIX nicht (mehr) einrichten, schon seit langem nicht mehr.

<edit /> Die offizielle Website ist seit 2000 nicht mehr aktualisiert worden, diese Updates sind lebenserhaltende Massnahmen...

----------

## a.forlorn

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Und Alsa übernimmt das Mischen auch erst, wenn man es mit Dmix eingerichtet hat. Nun verklicker mal als Anbieter eines anfängerfreundlichen WMs einem Linux-Dau, wie er Dmix einrichten zu hat.

 

OT: Aktuelles ALSA hat immer Dmix ohne Konfigurieren drin. Von einer .asoundrc wird von den Entwicklern deutlich abgeraten.

----------

## TheCurse

Schaut euch mal pulseaudio an, damit kann man esd komplett ersetzen. Soll auch in einem späteren gnome release mal der default werden.

Gruß,

TheCurse

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

so, passiert. esd startet nicht mehr. alsa läuft. konnte gestern 10 mp3s hintereinander weg hören, ohne handanzulegen.  :Wink: 

ok, firefox raucht noch ab, wenn ich auf youtube.com filme mit sound anschaue. aber wer will das schon.

welche programme sollten auf jeden fall alsa unterstützung bekommen?

also, welche plugins sollte installieren?

----------

## Max Steel

Mach doch alsa als Use-Flag in die make.conf dann müsste er doch beim nächsten emerge -avuDN world das ganze auch übernehmen, für alle die es nicht rausfiltern.

----------

## tzzaetaynzz

ok. mach ich.

----------

## blice

Wo wir hier schon wieder bei einer ganz ursprünglichen Frage sind (ja ja ich weiss OT).. 

WOZU braucht man den ganzen wrapper-krams überhaupt? Ist es denn soooo schwer sich auf ein System/Niveau/eine Technik zu einigen?

----------

## hoschi

Nun, wenn die ehrenwerten Hardwarehersteller nicht jeden Cent einsparen würden, dann könnte wirklich jede Soundkarte seit langem Hardware-Mixing. Aber auf so einem Mainboard muss halt das Billigste vom Billigstem verbaut werden, also muss man per Software mixen. Das ist unter Linux seit zwei Jahren kein Problem mehr, ALSA kümmert sich vollständig und sauber daraum. Aber ALSA ist halt für Linux vorgesehen, Gnome und Co. laufen aber auch unter anderen System wie Solaris oder BSD, die haben kein ALSA und man entfernt deswegen den ESD-Krampf nicht, zum Glück geht es aber nur um Gnome selbst, als die Login/Logout-Sound und sonst nichts.

Sollten einfach das Zeug rausschmeissen und Login/Logout via Gstreamer ausgeben, Problem beseitigt.

----------

## misterjack

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Aber nun kannst du uns ja mal aufklären, was an Arts bzw. ESD ein "Krampf" ist.

 

Keine Argumente?

----------

## hoschi

a) unnoetig, weil ALSA das macht

b) unzuverlaessig, fehleranfaellig und problematisch

Du nutzt auch nicht APM wenn du ACPI haben kannst. Oder willst du jetzt Argumente gegen APM?

Bevor du weiter heulst weil dein geliebtest ESD scheintot unter Linux ist, koenntest du ja mal aufzeigen was es so viel besser macht als ALSAs DMIX?

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> b) unzuverlaessig, fehleranfaellig und problematisch

 

Quellen?

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Bevor du weiter heulst weil dein geliebtest ESD scheintot unter Linux ist, koenntest du ja mal aufzeigen was es so viel besser macht als ALSAs DMIX?

 

Heulen? Komm mal zurück auf den Erdboden. Das ist nicht scheintot, sondern wird von Gnome-Entwickler gepflegt. Und "lieben" tu ich das nicht, jedoch solltest du bei Fakten bleiben und nicht rumtrollen!

----------

## hoschi

Aha, und weil es so klasse funktioniert gibts diesen Thread...

Etwas das man nicht braucht ausser fuer den laecherlichen Loginsound ist schon mehr als überflüssig geworden. Meine letzter aktiver Einsatz von ESD war zum Glück unter dem ehrwürdigen Kernel 2.4 mit OSS, und daran will ich nicht erinnert werden. Nur Aerger mit dem Zeug, wehe du hast Musik gehört und Quake3 geleichzeitig gestartet. Es hat ja schon ausgereicht auf der falschen Website zu sein und den Musikplayer nur angehalten zu haben, weil es dann sofort Ärger mit Mplayer/Flash gab die eventuell auf der Website verwendet wurden...

----------

## misterjack

Aha, bloß weil es damals Probleme damit gab, muss es es heute genauso sein? Wenn also irgendetwas mal nicht richtig funktioniert hat oder wenn jemand gerade Probleme damit hat, ist immer ein "Krampf"? Da wär ja sovieles ein "Krampf", der Kernel, DMIX (siehe Deutches Forum) und und und  :Very Happy: 

Ja unter Linux mag es überflüssig sein, woanders nicht. Hier startet der auch nicht mit, also wayne

----------

## hoschi

Wir sind aber in einem Linux-Forum, nur so als Hinweis. Wir müssen auch nicht einer Meinung sein, offizielle haben wir ja noch die Meinungs- und Redefreiheit...aber Schäuble plant da sicher schon eine Grundgesetzänderung   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> Unresourced goals:
> 
> Use GStreamer backend instead of EnlightenmentSoundDaemon. Experimental patches and discussion at wiki:gnomebug:82340 (libgnomeui) and wiki:gnomebug:94615 (libgnome) (see also GStreamer/esd )

 

Quelle: gnome.org

----------

## Freiburg

Ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt, KDE und Gnome haben halt beide ihre "Leiche" im Keller liegen, bei KDE ist arts und bei Gnome ESD. Früher mit meiner SB128 war ich dankbar arts zu haben den per Hardware mixen war nicht und irgendwie konnte man mit artsdsp quake dazu überreden zusammen mit einem Audioplayer zu laufen. Mit heutigen Soundkarten braucht man das halt nichtmehr, das ESD von machen Packeten benötigt wird nervt halt etwas, andererseits wenns wirklich so gewaltig nervt kann man sich auch hinsetzen und die Abhängigkeiten entfernen, sollte ja reichen wenn man an den richtigen Stellen die Aufrufe löscht...

----------

